# Jack Dempsey Cichlid - ICH



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have 2 mating pair of JD's. About 4-5 inches long. They are lothargic, gasping for air, and have lost thier appetite completely. Thier seems to be a lot on how to treat this topic. Can anybody give me advice who has dealt with this issue before. I have raised the water temp to 82 and have started to use Aquarium salt, as a precaution, but hasn't really helped. Thank you in advance!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Posted in your other thread, check the ICH article.


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

I wish I would have read that article prior to treating the fish the way I decided to. I bought Super ICK Cure by API. I used that and have increased the temp in my tank to 82 degrees, and also added Aquarium salt. I have 2 filters pumping without the filter cartridge, and an airstone to try and keep the oxygen in the tank high. Didn't realize this would turn my tank Blue. I have a bad feeling I'm going to lose these 2 Jacks, which would suck, because they are soo cool, and have successfully had 4 healthy broods. Would you recommend doing a large water change, and going the salt and high temp method?


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

if it's ICH, they shouldn't die. Jacks are hardy. Do u see tons of tiny white pin size dots?
Thats ICH

I recommend QUICK CURE. Goto 84 even.

It stays blue/green for a short while. If you have inverts or live plants they will be dead fyi.

Pull the carbon keep ur media if you can.

Best of luck, Ich happens and shouldnt make your fish so sick. It might be something else I fear. My fish all ate with ICH. But dont pull ur water out unless ur parameters suck. Ur effectively removing medication. BUT.... if it's not ICH it doesnt matter much.


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

Matt thanks. I don't see a ton of white spots, but they are larthargic, floating at the top gasping for air or at the bottom gasping for air, not eating, and darting and rubbing on stones and plants. So I think they are showing all the signs but the white spots, which I really don't see. I do have live plants, so I guess they will die....ugh. This sucks, my fish have been healthy as usual, and all of a sudden this. It's really only the one Jack Dempsey, but they defnitely aren't eating. I'm thinking of just emptying the tank and starting over, as I don't get whats going on.


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

By starting over, I don't mean killing the fish, just placing them in a temporary tank. Just clarifying.


----------

